# Chiropractor relieved my symptoms



## madgomez (Oct 11, 2000)

I suffered from IBS on and off for years. My worst bouts included severe gas pockets which caused spasms in my back - so bad that I would be bed ridden and on muscle relaxants for a few days.Doctors tried to tell my IBS and the back problems were not related.Pregnant with my second child, I had such an attack. Unable to take the muscle relaxants, I was desparate for a solution. I went to the chiropractor and told him my saga. Of course the IBS and spasms are related, he said. It all has to do with faulty nerve transmissions causing lack of circulation, inflammation, spasms, etc.After the first visit, I was 95% better, both the IBS and back problems relieved. The baby is now four months old and I haven't had any more problems with IBS. Find a chiroprator with an holistic approach, and have your alignment checked. It couldn't make the IBS any worse, and you may be as lucky as I was.P.S. Before this, I didn't believe in chiropractic treatment either.


----------

